# British Freikorps...



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *MCBRIDE MIKE <ninercharlie@home.com>* on *Sun, 11 Mar 2001 17:33:33  0000*
Read an article today about the British Freikorps, a sub component of
the Waffen SS known as "Hitler‘s Englishmen". Evidently there were 3
Canadians amoungst this group of 50  traitors... Anybody know the
details.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

